# *****!:eyebulge:



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Momma came home Thursday night from work an said we had sumtin in the shop. Garbage was tore open. Said prolly a stray cat. She left the door open a bit an wen't out later an closed it.

Friday mornin I walk by the shop an see a busted out winder. Swell, figure somebody tryin ta break in. Go inta the shop an looked like a bomb had gone off. Stuff knocked down everwhere an especially round the busted winder. Lots a tracks, dang ***** anywho!

Musta been one real excited **** from the mess he made! Got the winder fixed an I'll be keepin a eye out fer that little pest! The excitement never ends round here!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

He was probably doing fine till he read your cooking posts.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

He must have heard something about that **** skin hat you wanted.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Momma came home Thursday night from work an said we had sumtin in the shop. Garbage was tore open. Said prolly a stray cat. She left the door open a bit an wen't out later an closed it.
> 
> Friday mornin I walk by the shop an see a busted out winder. Swell, figure somebody tryin ta break in. Go inta the shop an looked like a bomb had gone off. Stuff knocked down everwhere an especially round the busted winder. Lots a tracks, dang ***** anywho!
> 
> Musta been one real excited **** from the mess he made! Got the winder fixed an I'll be keepin a eye out fer that little pest! The excitement never ends round here!


20 gauge and some cat food


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Can't wait to hear about that hat.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Already got a rabbit fur trooper hat. Wouldn't take much ta make a **** skin one. Fur just ain't ready right now! He hangs round till fall, I ain't responsible fer what happens ta him! Best stay outa the hen house er his life gonna be real short!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

*****, what they dont tear up - they crap on!

Taste OK though!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have one that snuck in the dog door for dog food. I set a trap but nothing last night. Whats good bait for the little burglars?? I used dog food and peanuts but i want something they cant resist!!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> I have one that snuck in the dog door for dog food. I set a trap but nothing last night. Whats good bait for the little burglars?? I used dog food and peanuts but i want something they cant resist!![/q


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> I have one that snuck in the dog door for dog food. I set a trap but nothing last night. Whats good bait for the little burglars?? I used dog food and peanuts but i want something they cant resist!!


Opened half empty can of tuna. I'm not an expert at this but that's what I would try. Also I think just about any animal of that sort has a thing for peanut butter. Good luck.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

When I want to catch a **** I use sardines, never fail's.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I assassinated one last week with a .22 magnum to the back of the head. We had trouble with them last year and lost 4 hens. My daughter sat out with a SKS fitted with a night vision scope and took out 2 of the four that were raiding the coop. Now we have hardware cloth over the windows instead of screen, and use hasps with caribiners on the chicken doors at night.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Hotdogs seem ta be a weakness fer them little mongers round these parts! An sweetcorn.


----------

